# California King Snake



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone.. besides pinkies I was wondering if I could feed my california king snake anything like meal worms, wax worms, or even earth worms as a varied diet? Thanks so much!

Oops I just realized I posted in the wrong forum!! Sorry!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is why I can't have a snake I don't like feeding it mouses


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

My girlfriend used to have one of those, a nice black and yellow one. Anyways she was wondering the same thing and she found out that rodents are best, i mentioned maybe crickets or fish because thats what my old snake ate but kings can just live off of mice/ small rats.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Whole mice and rats are the most nutritionally complete food for snakes.

If your snake is too small for adult mice, I always dusted the pinky in Calcium Carbonate supplement because pinkies don't have fully formed skeletons.

Tests show that mice are superior to lizards (their natural food) for growth.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

stick to mice


----------

